# Down South Crofty Mine Redruth



## Scaramanger (Dec 17, 2010)

Inspired by hydealfred's recent report on cornish tin mines I felt compelled to dig out this set from an official mine visit back in 2006. Apologies for the picture quality as the camera flash struggled in the underground conditions.
In recent times the mine has had a few different owners. It closed in 98 due to an all time low in tin value and at some point after that they kept the pumps running to try to keep the mine viable for future excavations. I believe the lower levels were left flooded whilst the upper levels were kept pumped out. This task alone cost an unbelievable amount of money.
The mine was made ready for public tours around 2004 and much was spent getting it ready including a new lift used to exit the mine and bring visitors back up to surface level.
This was a fantastic tour as our guide was actually a miner who worked here for years and had a vast knowledge on the subject. We were underground for a good couple of hours with frequent stops while the guide explained various bits about life down the mine..
I don't know if they are still doing the tours but if so it is well worth going.

Today the whole area around the mine has been flattened ready for some housing estates. Due to a massive increase in tin value and because there is a massive amount left still to be mined all hope is not lost to get mining underway at crofty again !

Here's the pics :-












We were driven by minivan to this entrance round the back of the site. I think its called the Tuckingmill decline.






Gates open and down we go.... A long downhill walk into a cold damp atmosphere..
















A recent set of stairs taking you back up to a higher level






down.




down.. It was at this point our guide pointed out a few people we could just see in the distance down another tunnel. These people were placing explosive charges as at this time they were mining on a small scale.





A stope












A wooden "bridge"






It was a tight squeeze in places











We didn't venture up this staircase as there was a precarious boulder weighing several tonnes that was very unstable !





interesting coloured rock











A look down in to a lower passage











This area is known as the cathedral. Called this as if we could see it in its entirety it is a massive open cavern






This way....
















and then out and back up to the surface










Thanks for looking


----------



## muppet (Dec 17, 2010)

i have been eyeing up those gates for a while . now i know whats behind them lol thanks


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 17, 2010)

Superb post - well done. Always amazes me that a few pieces of wood can withstand such weight. I visited the former dries some years back but cant find the shots. Went there a month or so back and see they are being redevolped so no chance now. What is happening with South Crofty at the moment - is it being reopened ?


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 18, 2010)

sweet nice to see them after chatting about the place the other day


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers, 114. Great seeing these...it's a tour I would have loved to have taken. I just did a quick google and see that planning applications to increase mining operations were made back in August of this year. Linky below. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-10952682


----------



## Scaramanger (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks all and dangerous.

There's a good deal about it on wikipedia. I think the developers are against it reopening and want to turn it in to a tourist attraction whilst there is still a lot of support to get it up and running again !


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 18, 2010)

A question for all you Cornish mine lovers...I went on a tour of Geevor way back in 89 or 90,anyone know if they still do this?


----------



## jhluxton (Dec 18, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> A question for all you Cornish mine lovers...I went on a tour of Geevor way back in 89 or 90,anyone know if they still do this?



I too did two tours of Geevor in 89 and 90. Fascinating.

Whilst the mine is preserved at surface, the workings below adit are flooded and on my visits that is where the tour went right down the incline shaft from the bottom of Victory Shaft.

John


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 18, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> A question for all you Cornish mine lovers...I went on a tour of Geevor way back in 89 or 90,anyone know if they still do this?



Please see this link - http://geevor.com/index.php?object=183.

If you go at anytime be sure to try the Cornish Pasties in the cafe - they are immense


----------

